# worming tablets



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Gave Tilly Drontal worming tablets when her normal ones were unavailable & within an hour she had been sick three times. Then she became drowsey and slept all evening which is unusual for her. She is better this morning but we are going to contact the vet anyway , has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has never had Drontal as when she was little my friend gave his mini dachshund Drontal and she was sick about 20 times in an hour poor little thing so it put me off giving it to Betty.

I hope Tilly is OK today, my friends dog was fine the next day.

X


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I gave my dog lola the same when she was four months and she was really sick afterwards.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Drontal can make some dogs a little sick the first time they have it- it is quite strong, we often don't give it to dogs under 6 months old as they are more likely to vomit. Most dogs are fine the second time they have it and never have a problem again, occasionally some individuals just cannot take it. I would mention it to the vet next time worming is due as if she has been sick more than once, it may be worth using something else.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly is back to normal now & eating as normal.

The vet has now given us Millymax so we'll wait a couple of days and give them a try.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you tried Advocate? Simple spot on behind shoulder baldes once a month covers worms ticks and fleas.


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Have you tried Advocate? Simple spot on behind shoulder baldes once a month covers worms ticks and fleas.


Stanlee is on Advocate but last month ended up with worms , went to the vet and he told me that up to 6 months old they need worming tablets every month also , he gave Stanlee drontal and thankfully was not sick. Wish they came with a hand book lol .. 

xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We give Tilly front line but it dosn't cover worms.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

A very good friend of mine is a trainee vet and she tells me that no single product does everything. She has a very complicated routine with her border where she'll alternate the medication between the top ones to try and give her dog the over all best cover. We used the Johnson's ones last time which made Willow sick a few hours later but only once and she seemed fine after. I think that the most expensive medicines are expensive for a reason- they do the trick- and from now on I don't think I'll be using my bargin radar when shopping for medication for Willow. I had this confirmed last week when I was told by a friend who owns a kennels that to get rid of fleas, you really want to use Frontline or another top brand as the cheap ones don't touch the fleas.


----------

